# day 2 bloods -help!



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

have just called for my blood test results and have no clue whether or not they are any good-neither did the consultants secretary?

Can anyone give me an idea if my levels fit in the normal range?

Oestadiol (E2) - 180

Prolactin - 337 she did say this should be between 50-350 so im guessing mine is ok ish or a bit high

LH - 4.1

FSH - 6.1  previously 3.1

Any help would be great.  i foolishly had look in the Zita west book and scared myself, wasn't really understanding it

Thanks ladies,

Bendybird.xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Here's the info I was given...

FSH
under 6 = excellent
6-9 = good
9-10 = fair
10-13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

FSH normal range 2.5 - 10.2
LH normal range 1.9 - 12.5

LH & FSH should be similar in level (if LH quite higher than FSH may indicate PCOS)

Also, clomid may raise FSH levels as boosting to release more eggs...
Please bear in mind that different labs do use slightly different ranges...

Hope that helps
Take care
Natasha


----------

